# Toyahs pups are 3 weeks already



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

This pic was taken on Monday


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

aww bless they look like there all doing well, how little one doing


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Nici the little one is top of pic and is now over 11oz, she has some fat now  Puff boy is still a porker


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Awwwwww,Bless they are lovely


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What cuties and what are they going to be obviously the one is going to be a powder puff what about the others !!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what little cuties


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Awwwwww,Bless they are lovely


Thanks Sallyanne


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> What cuties and what are they going to be obviously the one is going to be a powder puff what about the others !!!!!


Thanks Tashi. One at bottom is a hairless, then next one a hairy hairless, then puff then true hairless at top


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Awww what little cuties


Thanks Debbie


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Pic taken today


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

clueless said:


> Thanks Tashi. One at bottom is a hairless, then next one a hairy hairless, then puff then true hairless at top


Do they loose the hair they have the 'hairy' hairless cos they look to have quite a lot at the mo


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> Do they loose the hair they have the 'hairy' hairless cos they look to have quite a lot at the mo


They do not lose it, but as they get bigger it is sparser looking, this hairy hairless one's hair is very fine although it looks a lotshe has no hair at all underneath her eg tummy, chest and inside back legs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

clueless said:


> Pic taken today


lovely pics-glad to see the little tiny one is growing and doing well...
which one are you keeping


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> lovely pics-glad to see the little tiny one is growing and doing well...
> which one are you keeping


Thanks Cavrooney, the little one is doing okay now and is called Lulu she is going as a pet to someone I know. I am going to run on the 2 hairless bitches on left of pic


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh what little cuties, great photos and lovely to hear the little un is coming on well


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

omg they are fab those faces, i love the colour of the little girl on the left of pic (middle left as you look at it ) 

ohh look at him lil porky, is he changing colour or is he still black


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

ohhh myyy godddd  They are so sweet  Wat beautifull lil babys they are growing into...i really really realllyyyy like the tiny lil girl  sod it i like em all lol..but shes to cute


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

nici said:


> omg they are fab those faces, i love the colour of the little girl on the left of pic (middle left as you look at it )
> 
> ohh look at him lil porky, is he changing colour or is he still black


That little girlie is going to look like Mum Porker is getting slight brown colouring at his cheeks and under tail, so looks like a Tricolour


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

griffpan said:


> ohh what little cuties, great photos and lovely to hear the little un is coming on well


Thanks Paula


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh myyy godddd  They are so sweet  Wat beautifull lil babys they are growing into...i really really realllyyyy like the tiny lil girl  sod it i like em all lol..but shes to cute


Thanks Loe, Lilbit is a cutie


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

clueless said:


> Thanks Loe, Lilbit is a cutie


haha luv the name  very appropiet lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha luv the name  very appropiet lol


One of my show friends called her that and it stuckNew owner wants to call her Lulu or Ruby. That reminds me need a new thread with name suggestions LOL


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ar how sweet the brown and white looking at the camera is saying....



Guys (in a sleepy voice) Guys... She has that blooming camera out. AGAIN!!

they are so cute.

I have just been on Hols and a lady had two little hairless ones and they seem to tiptoe passed the caravan every day.. So elegantly, like there feet didn't want to touch the floor.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> ar how sweet the brown and white looking at the camera is saying....
> 
> Guys (in a sleepy voice) Guys... She has that blooming camera out. AGAIN!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mom, they are light on their feet and fast lol. Some people call them My Little Ponies


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

arrrrr their all gorgeous


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww They Are Soo Cute !


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they're very cute


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Jasper and Noushka


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww bless them, lovely babies. Is Toyah of the Utopiangold kennel?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Xiaoli said:


> Aww bless them, lovely babies. Is Toyah of the Utopiangold kennel?


No Toyah is from Bryelis, my friends kennels and Sire is other friends Habiba Kennels. Pups Sire is Kashi Kennels. The one in my signature's Sire is Utopiangold Rudolph del Vanitonia
Thanks for nice comments everyone


----------

